# Thinking of Sheep - Dorset/Shropshire



## Eroc1_1 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am strongly considering getting some sheep for our little homestead. A friend said that I could get a bred Dorset for $200 and his Shropshire ram for $200. Are those decent deals? My main goal is meat. Is it all right to cross breed? 

Thank You,
Eric


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 28, 2012)

Depends on where you are but thats what we're pretty much paying. I have dorsets and dorset crosses. Great breed, very gentle, good mothers, lots of lambs. Mine are very well musled and were commended by our fair judge for it. The wools pretty nice aswell.


----------



## Eroc1_1 (Nov 29, 2012)

I live near Akron, Ohio. I am hoping to keep a pair or a trio.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 29, 2012)

I have no clue about you prices then but they seem pretty reasonable. Since you're only looking at getting a couple are you planning to keep the ram in year round? We actually do this pretty often. Our horn Dorset ram has stayed in with our ewe during lambing even. He was a sweetie to the lambs and actually had some bummers try to nurse off him.   This may or may not work depending on your ram. That same ram is a holy terror to humans( former bottle baby), because of that we have started separating rams.  The biggest downside to having him in year round is you will have no clue when your lambing dates could be.  We ended up depending on udder growth wich isn't very reliable. Dorsets are also out of season breeders so that could add to the issue.


----------



## Eroc1_1 (Dec 10, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I have no clue about you prices then but they seem pretty reasonable. Since you're only looking at getting a couple are you planning to keep the ram in year round? We actually do this pretty often. Our horn Dorset ram has stayed in with our ewe during lambing even. He was a sweetie to the lambs and actually had some bummers try to nurse off him.   This may or may not work depending on your ram. That same ram is a holy terror to humans( former bottle baby), because of that we have started separating rams.  The biggest downside to having him in year round is you will have no clue when your lambing dates could be.  We ended up depending on udder growth wich isn't very reliable. Dorsets are also out of season breeders so that could add to the issue.


I would probably keep the male separate OR take the females to a sire. I suppose I could keep the male with them and be surprised, lol!


----------

